# Officer Down: Brian Tephford - [Fort Lauderdale, Florida]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

11/13/2006
*2 deputies shot, 1 killed in Fla.*

*Officer Down: Brian Tephford* - [Fort Lauderdale, Florida]









ODMP 
*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 34
*Additional Info:* Deputy Sheriff Brian Tephford had served with the Broward County Sheriff's Office for 6 years. He is survived by his wife and three children.
*I**ncident Details*

*Cause of Death:* Tephford was shot and killed while conducting a vehicle stop. *Date of Incident:* November 12, 2006

*2 deputies shot, 1 killed in Fla.*
The Associated Press
TAMARAC, Fla.- One sheriff's deputy was killed and another was wounded after being gunned down during a routine traffic stop, authorities said Sunday. A search for the suspect or suspects was under way.
Deputy Brian Tephford called for backup after he was shot at a condominium late Saturday, according to the Broward Sheriff's Office. Shortly after Deputy Corey Carbocci arrived, both deputies were fired on before they had a chance to fire their own weapons, authorities said.
''It would appear that they were taken totally by surprise by this shooting,'' Sheriff Ken Jenne told television station WTVJ.
Tephford, 34, a six-year veteran of the department, was pronounced dead early Sunday. It was not immediately known if he was wearing a protective vest.
Carbocci, 37, who was wearing a protective vest, was listed in stable but guarded condition at Broward General Medical Center, according to the sheriff's office.
It was unclear what prompted the traffic stop, said sheriff's office spokeswoman Veda Coleman-Wright, who would not disclose details.


----------

